# Bloated Rosy Barb (since early December)



## Misomie (Mar 12, 2012)

*1. Size of tank?* 75 Gallons

*2. Water parameters*
*a. Ammonia?* 0 PPM
*b. Nitrite?* 0 PPM
*c. Nitrate?* 0 PPM
*d. pH, KH and GH?* 7.2 the kit doesn't test for hardness but water does leave deposit on glass when it evaporates
*e. Test kit?* Red Sea Liquid Test Kit

*3. Temperature?* 72 F
*
4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? *Freshwater
*
5. How long the aquarium has been set up?* 3 years (one year in current location but all media was kept damp during transport). 

*6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?*
x7 Rosy barbs, adults. I've had them for three years. 
x7 Glowlight danios, adults. Half the school is three years old but the other half I purchased five-six months ago.
x15 White cloud mountain minnows, juveniles. I got them late last month (but my barb already had the bloated thing going on). 
x5 Snails, adults. They've been around for a year or so. 
*
7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?* No. I don't have a functioning quarantine tank running as of now. 

*8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? *One Anubias and tons of fake plants. 
* b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? *Gravel
* c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?* Large river rocks and a small fake stump. 

*9. a. Filtration? *Cascade 300 power filter
* b. Heater?* Yes. A large Fluval. 

*10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?* Usually ten hours a day. One light is an Aqeon and the other is unknown. Both are basic lights. 
*b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?* Not recently as I've been keeping the curtains closed. It used to be several hours worth though. 

*11. a. Water change schedule?* Every Friday
*b. Volume of water changed?* 50%
*c. Well water, tap water, RO water?* Tap
*d. Water conditioner used?* Stress Coat
*e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?* Weekly

*12. Foods? *I feed them a mixture of flakes (Tetra), pellets (New Life Spectrum), pond sticks (Tetra), algae wafers (Nutrafin), and shrimp pellets (Wardley). Their most common food is the flakes. I'm going to up their veggie intake and see how that helps.*
How often are they fed?* Once a day but fasted on weekends. 

*13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? *Bloated abdomen. Looks like it's full of air.
* b. Appearance of poop? *I think it was stringy and white.
* c. Appearance of gills?* Normal. 

*14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? *Nope. 
* b. What meds were used?* N/A

*15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. *http://i.imgur.com/got7SLP.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/U0yMShI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/91w1fz0.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/SGSDiLK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/G0D5cpT.jpg

This is him from September:
http://i.imgur.com/Ry7CxXE.jpg

*Additional: *
He's 3-4 years old now and still behaves normally. He first developed the bloated abdomen about a month ago but money was incredibly tight at the time so I couldn't buy medication (hence I'm asking about it now). His health hasn't degraded, nor has the bulge gotten any bigger. He recently got a tear in his fin that healed up within a few days and he eats vigorously. Other than the bloat, he is perfectly healthy.The fish are fed a high protein diet but feeding peas for a few days didn't fix the problem. I'll try again though and buy some more next time I go to the grocery store. I'll pick up some cucumber and spinach as well.

A few months back I added a few danios. All of which are still healthy and have grown fast. 
During December I added several fake plants but this was after he was already bloated.
I also recently added my school of minnows (the whole school at once). All are doing well and none have died. They were also added after my boy was bloated. 

The rest of the tank mates appear healthy. No flashing, no timid behavior, no loss of appetite, ect.
​


----------



## Misomie (Mar 12, 2012)

I fed him some garlic and the swelling went way down a few days later. I'm going to continue giving him garlic once a week to see if it helps even more.


----------

